
The Seven Most Interesting Startups At 500 Startups Demo Day - ssclafani
http://techcrunch.com/2011/04/08/the-seven-most-interesting-startups-at-500-startups-demo-day/
======
dgabriel
I see that moms and babies aren't "cool." Good. The market is huge, and if
people find it boring, then it keeps the competition down.

~~~
runevault
This reminded me of patio11's presentation from BoS that had the video of
posted recently.

[http://www.kalzumeus.com/2011/03/26/software-for-
underserved...](http://www.kalzumeus.com/2011/03/26/software-for-underserved-
markets/)

Sadly I don't think the market I'm interested in is UNDERserved but it's not
social media so it isn't getting hounded either ;-)

